# Michelle Obama Won't Run for President



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

At a bring your kids to work day event at the White House, Michelle Obama said that she isn't interested in running for president. "Absolutely not. No," the first lady said in response to a question from a kid on whether she'll "ever run for president."
Michelle Obama tried to refocus the kids on her husband's reelection effort. "Being president is a really hard job and it's an important job," Obama said. "And when my husband is running for president, we're right in there; we're serving, too. And I think that once his terms are over, we'll go on to do other important things -- because there are so many ways that you can help this country and the world, even if you're not president of the United States.
"And I think one of the things you learn about yourself as you get older are what are your strengths and what are your interests. And for me it's other stuff that is not being the president. So I probably won't run. But that's a great question."

http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs/michelle-obama-wont-run-president_642120.html


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

my fantacy too involves the Obummers running from the WhiteHouse


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

I love how she says "once his termS are over..." Don't bet on it, sweetheart. I'm praying the country gets it right this time!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Well thank Goodness for that.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

In typical Obama fashion, she responded with both "absolutely not", and, "probably not", for the same question. 


*****


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

oh.. what.. a... shame...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

FIFY


> Obama said. "And when my husband is running for president, we're still vacationing at taxpayers expense.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Now if her husband would only do the same.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2012/06/29/Michelle-Obama-Compares-Obama-to-Biblical-Figures

Michelle Obama compares Barack Obama to *Biblical figures*.......


----------

